# Missouri Ozarks Hobby Farm/Horse Property



## eglantine (Jul 28, 2008)

*$189,000.* Here is a link to pictures www.missourihouseforsale.blogspot.com I've posted many new ones!

*2400 sq. ft. Ranch with walk-out basement on 13 acres (m/l)
*
Fully finished basement for use as an apartment

Total of 3 bedrooms/2 full baths

2 Kitchens with appliances

Ceiling fans in every room

Recessed lighting and plenty of windows

Wood, carpet, and tile floors

Master bath has garden tub and separate shower

Central A/C & wood furnace with electric back-up

sewer lagoon
2 Drilled Wells (550' and 225')

*3 car Garage (24' x 36') w/ door opener and work benches*

Landscaping with outdoor lighting

orchard, greenhouse and vegetable garden

Deck, Balcony & Patio

*Large stocked pond, smaller pasture pond*

Approximately 1/2 mile from pavement

Water Feature/Fish Pond situated among established flower and herb beds

*Horse Barn (28' x 48') w/ loft and alleyway
*
Large roll-up overhead doors at each end

2 Finished Stalls (10' x 15')

Future Tack Room (10' x 18')

Future Feed Room (10' x 10')

Loft also has two roll-up overhead doors

Water and Electric in Barn

Automatic frostless waterer just outside barn

Water and Electric in Chicken House

Goat barn with electric

*13 Acres (m/l) in Shannon County*

Within 15 minutes of the Current and Jacks Fork Rivers


*Location is private. I'd be happy to send more pictures. Email Penny at *[email protected] *or call 417-372-0855 or 573-226-3676. All reasonable offers considered.*


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

OMG, I so want this. How close is it to any kind of work?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I am over and beyond in love!! but unfortunately it would require a rich relative to die and leave an inheritance LOL. Selling a home in MIchigan first yada yada but I am so in love! Too bad you couldn't sell my DH a secure job to go with the place and i'd be there in a heartbeat! (any welders needed there??


----------



## eglantine (Jul 28, 2008)

Still looking to sell. Call Drew or Penny at 573-226-3676 or 417-372-0855.


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

Gorgeous!!
Absolutely everything we're looking for, but in the wrong part of the state!
Good luck!


----------

